# Tales of the Mists



## Joël of the FoS (Nov 12, 2004)

Dear members of the Fraternity,

Do you remember the netbook of fiction project named ‘Tales of the Mists’?

The assassin whom we sent to Jeffery A. Davis finally went back yesterday. While the book had odd bloody marks on it, Socko managed to clean most of it and make it decipherable. 

So TALES OF THE MISTS is waiting for you to download it, it’s in the library room of the FoS site (www.FraternityOfShadows.com).

Bravo to Jeffrey and to all who participated to this netbook.

Joël 
For the FoS


----------

